# Emma Lump



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I was checking Emma and under her collar she has this lump with missing hair. I told my vet and she said not to worry because it may be an age lump. I took a picture What do you think? It is the same color of her skin.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How old is Emma? My Pointer, Lucky, is 11 going to be 12 this year. She has a few "old lady" lumps as well. I have had the vet check them. 

The lump on Emma may be a mole or a fatty lump. If your worried I would for sure have it seen by the vet.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Is Emma your boxer? Did your vet aspirate the lump? 
My boxer recently had two mast cell tumors removed. Our vet aspirated and could see the cancerous cells under the microscope. Our boy has a lump that looks similar to the one in your photo that was not cancerous, but it's a good idea to aspirate every bump on a boxer.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would also have the vet take a fine needle aspirate of it, that is if its big enough that they can get a good sample from it. From the looks of the bump, its pretty small...which is good if it is something like a mast cell tumor. The vet will have to take good margins on something like that. 

Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just bought Health Insurance for them. Emma is almost 7 years old. I would like to wait at least another month if it is not risky. I don't want the insurance to decline payment. I just saw it because I remove her collar.
Do you think the Health Insurance will give me hard time? It is already effective, but they can say it was already there.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't know how the insurance company will handle it. My boxer had a tumor removed in December, and eight weeks later the second one appeared. It cropped up overnight. If it is a cancerous growth, you need to remove it as fast as possible before the cancer cells spread.


----------

